# First Mod: Polk Exterior Speakers



## cooplash (Jun 10, 2007)

After only three trips in our new 27RSDS, I was fed up with the factory external Jensen marine speakers. For some reason, they were always crackling and had a wierd bass response. I found a good deal (around $80) on some Polk db521 Marine Certified speakers at Circuit City and put them in tonight in about an hour. They are about the same size as the factory speakers, so I only had to round out the hole a bit to get them to fit. I need to put some silicone caulk around the grills tomorrow, but they sure sound great! Here's a link to the Polks. I'll post some pictures after our trip this weekend to Breezy Point here in Maryland.


----------



## James (Aug 29, 2006)

cooplash said:


> After only three trips in our new 27RSDS, I was fed up with the factory external Jensen marine speakers. For some reason, they were always crackling and had a wierd bass response. I found a good deal (around $80) on some Polk db521 Marine Certified speakers at Circuit City and put them in tonight in about an hour. They are about the same size as the factory speakers, so I only had to round out the hole a bit to get them to fit. I need to put some silicone caulk around the grills tomorrow, but they sure sound great! Here's a link to the Polks. I'll post some pictures after our trip this weekend to Breezy Point here in Maryland.


Nice speakers... 
Can't wait to see the picks of them in the OB...
I've been telling the DW that I can't wait to get the trailer, I have a list of Mods that need to be done before we can even get to the 1st camp ground.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Those sound good to me! (pun intended)









Seriously though...this is one mod that has been on our list for the longest time...maybe someday


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sweet speakers









Don


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Those look nice !! show us an installed pic.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Nice. Maybe I'll replace the exterior speakers in my SOB with some like that! Ours sound ok...but I'm sure your's will sound BETTER!

Enjoy!


----------



## dtm677 (Jul 22, 2007)

What factory external speakers??? One of the mod's I was considering was adding outside speakers to our 07 27RSDS, but I haven't found any outside speakers yet!

Dave


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

ditto - external speakers????? My Outback does not have any









Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just remember.....there are usually others nearby who may or may not like your taste in music. Be respectful. Not to say you wouldn't but there's little else that gets my goat like someone else's loud music when I'm trying to relax.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Here is a pic of my OUTBACK EXTERNAL SPEAKER MOD:
I just ran wires into the outdoor stover area. The speaker boxes hung nicely on screw heads.
When I folded up the stove, I simply put the speakers in that storage space where the cutting board is. (was...I lost it)

The speakers can be seen over the empty LaFuma chair. The other is occupied by the Jolly Parrot himself!
(PS...I lost 20 lbs switching to Corona Light!_)

PS...don't worry Mark....everyone in the campground loves Jimmy Buffett. (or at least they are singing the songs when they leave!)


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I remember that picture Jolly. All I can say is www.rvawningmat.com.

By the way, speakers look good.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

campmg said:


> I remember that picture Jolly. All I can say is www.rvawningmat.com.


_No doubt_, I'd definately agree with you there


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I'll be looking to upgrade our outside speakers as well - the stock models are pretty crappy. Gilligan saves another five bucks for his piggy bank....

I think the outside speakers are a new addition. We didn't have them on our 2006 23RS, but life still managed to go on!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Don't worry. I took your advice long ago and got that Awning Mat.
I don't use it in front of the trailer anymore...as I have a deck built there. I do use it when we take the grandchild down to the lake.
It works great for picnics! Love that RV MAT!


----------



## JEFF_69Z28 (Oct 27, 2006)

COOP,
WHAT DID YOU THINK OF BREEZY POINT,I LEAVE MY OUTBACK 21RS THERE FROM MAY 1 TO OCT.31.THIS IS THE FIRST TIME I HAVE DONE THIS ITS LIKE GOING TO A NEW BEACH HOUSE JUST ABOUT EVERY WEEKEND.

JEFF


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey Jolly,

The mat matches the DOO RAG!









Nice "Lounge Act" though


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Love my doo rags! Can't camp without 'em. (especially in this heat!)


----------



## cooplash (Jun 10, 2007)

Finally, I got some photos of the Polks in the Gallery:


----------



## cooplash (Jun 10, 2007)

mswalt said:


> Just remember.....there are usually others nearby who may or may not like your taste in music. Be respectful. Not to say you wouldn't but there's little else that gets my goat like someone else's loud music when I'm trying to relax.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Mark


Mark,

The new speakers have more to do with quality of sound and not so much as volume; although they can go a lot louder than the originals. I like to crank up my music, but that's always tempered by where we're camping, how close we are to others, etc.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## cooplash (Jun 10, 2007)

JEFF_69Z28 said:


> COOP,
> WHAT DID YOU THINK OF BREEZY POINT,I LEAVE MY OUTBACK 21RS THERE FROM MAY 1 TO OCT.31.THIS IS THE FIRST TIME I HAVE DONE THIS ITS LIKE GOING TO A NEW BEACH HOUSE JUST ABOUT EVERY WEEKEND.
> 
> JEFF


Jeff,

Breezy Point was nice except for the limited space between sites and the lack of a dump station. The narrow sites are somewhat compensated for by being right on the beach, but keeping sand out of the Outback became a real challenge! All in all, we had a good time.

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

cooplash said:


> After only three trips in our new 27RSDS, I was fed up with the factory external Jensen marine speakers. For some reason, they were always crackling and had a wierd bass response. I found a good deal (around $80) on some Polk db521 Marine Certified speakers at Circuit City and put them in tonight in about an hour. They are about the same size as the factory speakers, so I only had to round out the hole a bit to get them to fit. I need to put some silicone caulk around the grills tomorrow, but they sure sound great! Here's a link to the Polks. I'll post some pictures after our trip this weekend to Breezy Point here in Maryland.


Love this mod. Now, when thay say "Marine Certified" does that mean they can withstand being rained on all winter long and some possible snow/ice? Guess I'm trying to determine if you have to take them out for the winter.


----------



## cooplash (Jun 10, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> After only three trips in our new 27RSDS, I was fed up with the factory external Jensen marine speakers. For some reason, they were always crackling and had a wierd bass response. I found a good deal (around $80) on some Polk db521 Marine Certified speakers at Circuit City and put them in tonight in about an hour. They are about the same size as the factory speakers, so I only had to round out the hole a bit to get them to fit. I need to put some silicone caulk around the grills tomorrow, but they sure sound great! Here's a link to the Polks. I'll post some pictures after our trip this weekend to Breezy Point here in Maryland.


Love this mod. Now, when thay say "Marine Certified" does that mean they can withstand being rained on all winter long and some possible snow/ice? Guess I'm trying to determine if you have to take them out for the winter.
[/quote]

Polk explains "Marine Certified" on the following page:

http://www.polkaudio.com/caraudio/products/marine/?helpid=64

Looks as though they should withstand sun, rain, snow, and everything else. As a side note, I've had Polk Atrium 45s on my deck for around 5 years and they still sound great. They've been through lots of adverse weather and they are completely exposed to the elements.


----------

